# Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen



## Enigma (24. Juli 2011)

Hi Bordis,

hab gestern zum Geburtstag von meinen Leuten eine Rhino Inliner Wallerrute mit Rolle bekommen. Alles schön und gut. Sie machte auf den ersten Augenblick, auch einen super Eindruck.

Ok, nun zum Belastungstest. Hier sieht selbst:
http://img26.*ih.us/img26/4586/marc327.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img508.*ih.us/img508/4435/marc330.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Ähm,ok!? Sie brach genau da, wo die Schnur rein ging. Es wurde gesagt, die Rute ist unzerstörbar. Ein gutes hat es ja, besser sie ist jetzt gebrochen als aufm Boot. Naja lebenslange Garantie hab ich ja. 

Hat wer auch solche erfahrung mit Inliner Ruten gehabt? Würde sie echt nochmal nehmen. Also Inliner, von einer anderen Marke

Enigma


----------



## doc_pepper (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Wie sah denn dein Belastungstest aus?


----------



## Bassey (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Du weißt aber auch, dass du mit einer Rute ohnehin nur ca 20kg Druck aufbauen kannst (also mit einer gescheiten Wallerrute)?

Ansonsten würde ich sagen war die Rute halt ein schlechtes Modell/Montagsmodell... Informiere dich mal in Wallerforen...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Vorallem: Welche Schnur?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*



Bassey schrieb:


> Du weißt aber auch, dass du mit einer Rute ohnehin nur ca 20kg Druck aufbauen kannst (also mit einer gescheiten Wallerrute)?


Nein. Man tut sich mit einer Rute extremst schwer 20kg vom vom Boden wegzuheben, aber 20kg Zugkraft auszuwirken geht zur Not auch mit einer 150er CTS LRS. 15kg bringt man ohne größere Probleme mit einer 120er CTS LRS hin.
Versuchsaufbau:
1x Rute
1x Rolle+Schnur
1x Zugwaage
Die Zugwaage irgendwo festbinden, die Hauptschnur/Vorfach an die Zugwaage einhängen, ~10m zurück gehen, Hand auf die Spule und anziehen.


----------



## Enigma (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Also die Rolle ist eine Fin Nor, mit 50er geflochtene. Soll ne Top Schnur sein, hab den Namen nicht mehr im Kopf.

Der Test sah so aus, die Bremse war an. Einer zog halt dran, ganz normal also. 

Das lustige ist, vor einem halben Jahr war ich auf einer Angelmesse. Da war auch ein Black Cat Stand. Da testet jemand einen Wallerrute, der Verkäufer meinte, zieh so doll du kannst. Es machte ganz laut knack!! Der Verkäufer meinte, es ist ein Verarbeitungsfehler. Der Kunde ist dann verständlicher weise weiter gelaufen. Und ich musste lachen.

Enigma


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Shit happens. Einschicken/Umtauschen. Sollte normalerweise kein Problem sein Ersatz zu bekommen. Ich habe keine Ansitzruten mehr, aber die drei Buster die ich hatte, waren definitiv unkaputtbar. Deine ist auch die erste Zebco-Wallerrute von der ich weiß das sie gebrochen ist.


----------



## Enigma (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Umtauschen glaub ich nicht. Werde wohl ne andere nehmen. 

Was für eine Rute würdest du mir empfehlen? Soll ne Bootsrute werden, also für Klopfen usw. Würde mich echt interessieren, welche du für gut Bezeichnen würdest. Ne einteilige wäre perfekt. Vielen dank schon mal im voraus.  

Enigma


----------



## Seele (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Ganz klar die Krawaller Big Bait, bist flexibel und die hat Power. Einfach ein geiles Teil


----------



## Jerk Meister (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

ich hab die clonker von black cat die
ist top hab schon waller über 2m damit
gefangen und die hat immer gut stannt gehalten
das ist das erste mal das ich höre das eine 
black cat rute gebrochen ist 

ich könnte mir vorstellen das die
inline ruten einfach nicht die
besten sind aber die normalen
blanks von black cat finde ich 
sehr unzerstörbar

psosten das mal bei www.neckarwaller.com
   mal sehen was die davon halten
    schließlich sind da ja ein paar team angler
      die die mit entwickelt haben


----------



## pfefferladen (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Mit Bootsruten hab ich keine Erfahrung da ich immer vom Ufer aus unterwegs bin.
Jedoch würde ich von dem Inliner-Prinzip weggehen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine Unterbrechung im Blank so sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Das Problem ist doch ganz klar. Inlinerruten sind beim Wallerfischen im Normalfall total über. Der Blank hat immer einen großen Schwachpunkt und zwar das Loch wo die Schnur eingezogen wird. Habe mich mit Inlinerruten lange und intensiv beschäftigt weil ich mir zum Klopfen auch mal eine zulegen wollte. Bei einem Wallerstammtisch habe ich mit den Jungs von Mantikor drüber geredet. Haben mir auch klar von einer Inliner abgeraten. Nicht nur der geschwächte Blank ist ein Problem sondern auch das man Treibgut , Sand und Pollen über die Hauptschnur in den Blank zieht!! Viel Spass beim sauber machen!!|supergri Inliner sind nur was fürs Meeresangeln aber nichts für Waller!! Die Hersteller bauen die nur weil es eine Nachfrage auf dem Markt da ist!!


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Enigma deine Rute ist doch auch genau dort gebrochen oder. Bist nicht der erste dem das passiert!! Habe das schon oft gehört. Besser im Garten als auf dem Wasser mit ner Bolle dran!!


----------



## Enigma (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Das mit dem Garten, hab ich auch gleich gesagt. Die Rute ist da gebrochen, wo die Schnur rein geht. Halt wo der Schwachpunkt ist.

Suche ne neue Wallerbootsrute. Eine Einteilige, nur her mit Links.

Ps: Hab heute noch ein Date mit dem Verkäufer, der kann sich was anhören!!!


----------



## pfefferladen (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Schau dir mal die Mantikor Dominator Boat an.


----------



## nostradamus (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Hallo,

schaut euch bitte mal den Katalog etwas näher an und ihr werdet feststellen, dass die genannte Rute laut Angaben des Herstellers keine "Lebenslange Garantie" hat. Man achte auf die entsprechenden Zeichen auf den verschiedenen Seiten. 

Grundsätzlich kann es immer passieren, dass Ruten brechen (event. Mat.fehler), aber bei einer so großen verkauften Menge und so wenig bekannten Fällen, kann man def. davon ausgegangen werden, dass es sich hierbei um einen Ausreißer handelt. 

Einfach die Rute umtauschen und fertig! 

Gruß


----------



## lsski (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Hallo Leute

Ich habe da mal eine Frage.

|kopfkrat Wie herum sollte mann eine Inlinerute Fischen ???
Multirolle und Schnur nach oben 
oder
geht auch Stationärrolle und Schnur nach unten ?

Die Belastung auf den Blank ist da doch anders ? oder ?

LG Jeff


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Also der einzige Vorteil ist das sich die Schnur beim Klopfen nicht um einen Ring legen kann!!

Würde dir die einteilige Dominator Vertical zum Klopfen ans Herz legen. 
Zum Driften nehme ich die Baitmaster Multi Glass in 2,40m.

Bald kommt ein richtiges Sahneteil auf den Markt. Die Mantikor Pur Power.

Ehmanns baut auch geile Ruten mit richtig Power

Die schon aufelistete Dominator Boat ist auch Top #6

Gruss Jonas


----------



## Enigma (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Hi jonas,

gut aufgebaute Page, die du da hast. Jetzt hast du mich aber ins grübeln gebracht. Ich fische gern mit dem Doppelgriff, find ich persönlich besser beim Drilln. 

Ich werde beim Klopfen driften, da wird ja die Baitmaster Glass empfohlen. Bin zu 95% vom Boot unterwegs. Leider ist sie nicht einteilig, wie die Mantikor Dominator Vertical. Sie hat aber leider kein Doppelgriff. 

Persönlich tendiere ich zur Baitmaster Glass, obwohl sie nicht einteilig ist. 

Kennst du nicht eine gute einteilige, die ein Doppelgriff hat? Preis bis 200euro offen. Danke Jonas

Enigma


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Für 200€ kriegst Du schon einen Rutenbausatz. Sieh Dir mal die Expert Graphite 70012040 an; im Wallerforum hat jemand die leichtere Version der Rute aufgebaut und die mal nebenbei mit 10kg belastet.


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Die Pur Power wird einen einteiligen Blank haben aber weiss nicht genau wann die auf den Markt kommt!! Zum Klopfen bevorzuge ich die Vertical. Die Baitmaster ist meine Posenrute (tote Rute)

Einteilig mit Doppelgriff wüsste ich jetzt leider keine!!

Danke das dir die HP gefällt #6


----------



## Veit (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Black Cat Wallerrute gebrochen*

Sorry, ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen: Das erste Foto im Startposting sieht voll lustig aus. Hoffe du verzeihst mir...


----------

